# Could this hurt it?



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

(I'm on my iPod, please excuse the misformat.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I personally wouldn't jump a baby that high that young. I don't think it would hurt every once in a while over really low stuff. But a baby is growing, and that impact on their front legs is not good for them at that young of an age.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm not a jumper, but with all the videos up that show foals jumping, it looks somewhat common. But I will say on the video you posted, that jump looks way too high for a foal. I think if you were going to do that at all (which I probably wouldn't reccommend) I would start at a lower height like this video.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

That was my thinking; the impact. I wouldn't jump a baby if I had one, especially that high.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I saw that video, too, but I didn't think that was so bad. The one I posted kind of astounded me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Ummmm... sorry, but the link isn't working for me


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I saw that video a while back and thought the same thing.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Copy and paste the link thats what I did.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

HorseOfCourse, I put the video in your post for you. 

I cringed when I watched it. 
I wouldn't be jumping a baby period.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I think the jump in the 1st video is really high. I don't think it would hurt foal as long as it was only once in a while. It is a lot of impact.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

I agree waayyy too high! if i was to ever jump a baby it would be very low, and once in a blue moon!!!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you! 

And I agree, I wouldn't jump a baby..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That's a difficult one. I think the first reaction is to be outraged, but you have to consider how much wear and tear a foal puts on it's own joints. The amount of TEARING around they'll do, and leaping straight into the air and jumping logs in the pasture, I honestly don't think I see it hurting the foal if you're running it through a chute just to grab a video for potential buyers.

I don't know that I would personally do it, but having been raised around foals, they do FAR worse to themselves just playing.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i was watching the videos and i was thinking the same thing as MM i own a foal. and i'll say i'va taken him over a jump or too on the trails because we had to. and you gotta think. horses arn't as fragile as we make them out to be. even as foals they do so much running and jumping and rearing and all kinds of falling down and stuff. i think a jump every once and awhile isn't gonna be bad. but if you were schooling them into a jumping horse that early then that's probably bad for the joints. but you gotta think out in the wild when they are running with the heard. i'm sure they jump streams and gully's and logs all the time. but of course out there horses don't live as long either. but thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't think it should be done but the dark foal looked good the paint just jumped it weirdely.


----------

